# FET - advice on testing needed - quite urgent



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Hello.  I'm 9 dp 2 day transfer (frozen).  My husband is going away with work tomorrow and he'll be away for my official test date on Thursday.  I can't face testing without him here. So my question is...

...... although its not advisable what is the ABSOLUTE earliest I could get a reliable test (would 10pt be too early?)

Would really appreciate some advice even if its 'Don't go near a test yet'.

Thanks


----------



## munnsy (Mar 21, 2005)

Halo,
      I think you could do a test as they are sensitive at 4 days prior to next due period but i think they are only about 70 % accurate at that stage.So you could get a negative result but still be pregnant.

munnsy


----------

